# Chartreuse Firestone



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 29, 2022)

This build will probably ruffle a few Monark purest feathers. So, to start out, yes, it is going to be a franken bike, no it is not intended to be original or correct. It is a custom just for fun. 

The accumulation of parts to build this bike was not intentional, they just showed up in the barn over the years. First was the Chartreuse chain guard I bought from a friend about 5 -6 years ago for another project that never happened. Then 3 years ago at Davenport swap I was looking for a train light & front fender for another friend and bought the pair (only 2 parts on the build that came off same bike). I found another front only for him the next day so I kept these. Don't even remember where the rack came from.

So, the other day I was organizing spare parts in the barn and found a repop tank, and fork that I forgot I had for years.  I remember seeing these bikes on the internet, and it gave me an idea.


 

All I really needed at that point to build a complete men's Chartreuse bike was a frame. And there it was, a crusty Firestone frame with a bad farmer weld hanging on the back wall of the barn. 





I started smoothing out the bad farmer weld with the Dremel tool, (see above shinny area on frame) Then a little added tig for support, and more smoothing. Once this was done, the frame got stripped, primed, and a few coats of Satin black applied.



Once I realized the frame was salvageable, this fun winter project was under way.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 30, 2022)

Cool, and looks like FUN!!!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 30, 2022)

I think it'll look legit with the Chartreuse sheet metal on the black frame vs the chrome fendered build & the frame being the primary color.  I love seeing someone putting 1 of my favorite bikes aka Monarks together😎🍻


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 30, 2022)

Aren't those 2 different colors though? Tank and fenders look Chartreuse Green but I think that Firestone frame and rack are a shade of Mint. I love the Mint Green!


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 30, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Aren't those 2 different colors though? Tank and fenders look Chartreuse Green but I think that Firestone frame and rack are a shade of Mint. I love the Mint Green!



I think the Firestone bike is a stock photo. The build bike has a black frame.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 30, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> I think the Firestone bike is a stock photo. The build bike has a black frame.



The 2nd bike the Firestone Super Cruiser just looks wrong in my opinion due to missing the shroud, the mint color/rack not being contrasted in black with the frame accent color & of course the chromed fork legs not being color matched to the frame.
 I hate to say it but that bike would look better without any Green/mint 😔


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 30, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Aren't those 2 different colors though? Tank and fenders look Chartreuse Green but I think that Firestone frame and rack are a shade of Mint. I love the Mint Green!



Yes, the firestone is more of a mint color. Just has a similar contrasting color combo for illustration purpose.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 30, 2022)

Superman1984 said:


> I hate to say it but that bike would look better without any Green/mint 😔




Well, I hate to say it, but I think that was the original point of Chartreuse Green...

The more you look at those 2 bikes, they're not very original either, but I believe these were just used for examples. 

And I guess I should say Mint Blue to be further distinguishing. Thinking some of the trim colors over Black bikes were also Mint.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 30, 2022)

This was my first experiences using one of the new repop forks. I am not impressed with them. Maybe if just using them for a fender less custom build they would be Ok. But they are not set up to be used with fenders at all, as they don't have a screw mount at the bottom of the steer tube, or shouldered bolts on the fork rockers. I spent the better part of a half a day fabricating a way to mount the fender, and luckily had a set of the aftermarket rocker bolts I could substitute. But it's starting to look like a bike again, and not just a pile of parts.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 30, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Well, I hate to say it, but I think that was the original point of Chartreuse Green...
> 
> The more you look at those 2 bikes, they're not very original either, but I believe these were just used for examples.
> 
> And I guess I should say Mint Blue to be further distinguishing. Thinking some of the trim colors over Black bikes were also Mint.



I agree on the originality of both bikes. I think someone took liberties with both. Both bikes have parts that I'd love to have to build 1 Often ridden attention grabber out of🤤


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 30, 2022)

10~18kustoms said:


> This was my first experiences using one of the new repop forks. I am not impressed with them. Maybe if just using them for a fender less custom build they would be Ok. But they are not set up to be used with fenders at all, as they don't have a screw mount at the bottom of the steer tube, or shouldered bolts on the fork rockers. I spent the better part of a half a day fabricating a way to mount the fender, and luckily had a set of the aftermarket rocker bolts I could substitute. But it's starting to look like a bike again, and not just a pile of parts.
> 
> View attachment 1560396
> 
> View attachment 1560419



That 1st pic looks sooo yellow😐

The 2nd pic Indeed is Legit❗

Can't wait to see the tank & rack on it 👍🏻


----------



## ballooney (Jan 30, 2022)

KILLER!  If your project ended right at this state...I would say "well done".  Looks so mean!  





Looking forward to the rest of your build up...fantastic start.


----------



## Santee (Jan 30, 2022)

Looking really good so far!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 31, 2022)

We had a couple of warm days before the big winter storm gets here, so I decided to try to get everything done that needed painted since I don't have a heated paint booth.  First was a pair of crusty Monark Lobdell wheels that had been poorly house painted (white over spray on spokes, and even worse, crooked tape on pinstripes). I cut out the hubs, disassembled and put in parts cleaner to be reassembled later, when weather is bad, and I'm stuck in the small, heated part of my shop. Rims were badly rusted and pitted on the lower portion, so after a complete strip to bare metal they got a little body work, then paint. 

Rims before:



High fill primer and spot fill applied and lots of sanding to smooth out the dimples:



Paint drying:


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 31, 2022)

Also needing painted was the tank.  I started with a standard Bicyclebones repop tank I had stashed in the back of the barn for a couple years. A little sanding, primer and then it got a couple coats of Chartreuse matched color. (note: it is interesting how different the Chartreuse looks depending on the lighting. Fluorescent = more yellow. Incandescent = more mint green. 



Next came the Firestone decals, and some faux ageing: (I might have to add more later to closer match the wear on the rest of the painted sheet metal)



Getting there: (you can really notice the difference the light makes in the color here, fluorescent light from the work bench side, incandescent from the shop side)


----------



## tacochris (Jan 31, 2022)

10~18kustoms said:


> Also needing painted was the tank.  I started with a standard Bicyclebones repop tank I had stashed in the back of the barn for a couple years. A little sanding, primer and then it got a couple coats of Chartreuse matched color. (note: it is interesting how different the Chartreuse looks depending on the lighting. Fluorescent = more yellow. Incandescent = more mint green.
> 
> View attachment 1561199View attachment 1561200
> 
> ...




Im always skeptical when I see the term "franken-bike" thrown around but so far I am 100% on board with this! 
Its looking awesome I cant wait to see the guard on it!  Really love the color too against the black frame!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 2, 2022)

Yesterday I pinstriped the rims, and today I started to re-lace them, and rebuilt the hubs. It seemed like a good idea when my imagination was visualizing it, but now I'm having second thoughts already about doing the rims in black w/ chartreuse pinstripes. (at least they are not tape on) 







Oh well, I guess we'll see where it goes, might have to change paths if I don't like it.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Feb 2, 2022)

I'd wait until it's done to discount that thought. By themselves, I think they look great. Curious to see what they look like with the bike. I love the looks of contrasting parts when it's done right.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 3, 2022)

I got the tires mounted and wheels on today. fresh painted wheels were just way too shiny and new looking and the pinstripes were way too bright, so I scuffed them down a little and I'm somewhat OK with them now. Might still need a little more aging to tie in with the sheet metal, but I didn't age the frame, so may just leave it. I'm not trying to fool anyone that its original, just want it to all flow together.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 3, 2022)

10~18kustoms said:


> I got the tires mounted and wheels on today. fresh painted wheels were just way too shiny and new looking and the pinstripes were way too bright, so I scuffed them down a little and I'm somewhat OK with them now. Might still need a little more aging to tie in with the sheet metal, but I didn't age the frame, so may just leave it. I'm not trying to fool anyone that its original, just want it to all flow together.
> 
> View attachment 1563471
> 
> View attachment 1563474



I Dig it as is👍🏻🍻
Always able to do it the way you want; as far as scuffin' down to look aged. If nothin' else actually dirty it up / weather it some sitting outside. 
Ya NawMSayin' 😏


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 4, 2022)

It's getting close to a rider, just need pedals, bars and a seat now. Part of the fun of this project is to try to build it all out of stuff laying around the shop and not have to buy it. I don't have much of a stash of seats to choose from at this point so I'm digging through my junk pile, and I found a couple of pans that could be recovered and make work.  




I decided to go with the single pan seat on the right, mostly as another experiment. I've recovered a lot of double pan seats before but only tried one single pan before. I don't have a heavy-duty sewing machine to do the double leather sewn style that would be correct so I'm again going to try a glue on version. 

First, I stripped the pan to bare metal, then glued on 1/2" memory foam padding using 3M 90 contact adhesive and cut out the faux leather grain upholstery cover.  




Then more 3M and lots of stretching. Since there is not a second under pan to hold everything together until the adhesive dries, it took lots of clamps & clothes pins. Will leave it overnight to set up and cure.


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 5, 2022)

Very impressive.  There should be room in the world for custom bikes.  Most bike companies had a guy in the back experimenting.  You are keeping innovation alive even though the bike manufacturing industry is dead.  That is the nature of Americans.  Notice how Chinese wore white masks for many decades until we had to wear them.  Americans started to wearing thousands of variations right out of the gate.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 5, 2022)

It's renew recycle. A little pun intended. 
Hell I love repurposing "junk or trash" into somethin' useful & or jus' creative. Sometimes jus' makes me feel like I have so much more purpose in some ways 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Monarkman (Feb 5, 2022)

It looks awesome, “frankenbike” or not. Those Monark/Firestones are such a beautiful form…….only thing better looking to me, is a beautiful woman!..lol!!😆😆😆   That color scheme is one of my favorites!   Beautiful bicycle!👍🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 5, 2022)

Monarkman said:


> It looks awesome, “frankenbike” or not. Those Monark/Firestones are such a beautiful form…….only thing better looking to me, is a beautiful woman!..lol!!😆😆😆



A woman might look good but the bike can be less hassle & stressful
 😝🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 5, 2022)

The glue was dry this morning and the clamps & pins came off, but like I said before, this is an experiment and learning process for me doing a single pan seat. First mistake, and lesson learned, DON'T put a clamp on the nose. Yea some of the other edge clamps also are leaving an indention, but not as bad as the one on the nose. Hopefully the foam has a good memory and with a little time will raise back out.




Oh well, hoping for the best I pressed on and cut and glued on the back trim panel and then reattached the cleaned-up undercarriage.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 5, 2022)

10~18kustoms said:


> The glue was dry this morning and the clamps & pins came off, but like I said before, this is an experiment and learning process for me doing a single pan seat. First mistake, and lesson learned, DON'T put a clamp on the nose. Yea some of the other edge clamps also are leaving an indention, but not as bad as the one on the nose. Hopefully the foam has a good memory and with a little time will raise back out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1564693
> ...



Live & Learn 👍🏻 
1st time trying something can either teach you or limit you 🍻


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 6, 2022)

Good news. As of this morning the indention on the seat nose is looking much better. I guess the foam does have a memory, it's just slow like mine! Ha!


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 6, 2022)

10~18kustoms said:


> Good news. As of this morning the indention on the seat nose is looking much better. I guess the foam does have a memory, it's just slow like mine! Ha!
> 
> View attachment 1565079



Good good🍻

See ya tried somethin' /  different for the 1st time & it worked out😉

I have used those memory foams from foot mats before & they do work. Sometimes it's just a matter of how tight you have them wrapped or even synched* down. Looks Damn Good for your 1st seat or of that style❗


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Feb 6, 2022)

Your project is turning out awesome!  Can't wait to see it once you get it totally finished!  Good Luck


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 6, 2022)

Looking good Marty. I’ve seen some people with ‘restored’ bikes that were more frankenbike than this! V/r Shawn


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 6, 2022)

Nice work bringing this one back to life! 😎  😎 

Love the color and may I suggest blackwall tires with the painted rims....?🤔 Perhaps that may suit your taste if you are on the fence about the rims.

My 2 pennies


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 6, 2022)

I think that black wall tires on a black rim will lose some definition.  I like the whitewalls on this bike, it adds some more class to what’s already been established.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 6, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> I think that black wall tires on a black rim will lose some definition.  I like the whitewalls on this bike, it adds some more class to what’s already been established.



I agree but I love white walls on black rims. Black walls for tan or white but some builds still look better with white walls too cause it's just classy on vintage or rat rods


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Feb 6, 2022)

This is one of the opinions I didn't express in the Middleweight WhiteWall discussion today...because, well when I think of a Middleweight, I think bright chrome and bright(ish) white screened lettering, and that matches well with new bright whitewall tires. the maybe unpopular opinion: I think if my bike has rust on it, it's gotta have patina-ed whitewalls or cream sidewalls. 
For the Chartreuse bike...the bright whitewalls are adding too many contrast breaks for me(part of it is the black fender stripes too), not sure if cream sidewalls would be any better....hhmmm. 
I've got a Firestone Monark project myself. It started with a set of glossy Firestone tires being put on a set of rechromed Monark wheels that I had to take off of a very patina-ed bike. ...then the frame tank and fenders came along for what I think is going to be a repaint frankenbike as well, with the lower line Airman and Firestone parts to fill it out.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 6, 2022)

I still say if you just faintly age the bike some; even rubbing it down with something a little dirtied will make a difference. White walls included


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 6, 2022)

So, with the seat salvageable, I pressed on with a few of the minor details like seat post, pedals, & bars. I have plenty of stock seat posts but decided to try a layback. I'm kinda tall, and a layback makes it easier for me to ride, and besides it is a resto custom. Bent and painted one yesterday, and got it installed today. 






I didn't have an OG set of Monark bars but found a beach cruiser set with a close bend, plus a little pull back that will do with OG grips and a pair of parted together Torrington pedals. Then I hit another hiccup with the last detail, the kick stand. I seem to always be short on Monark kick stands but I knew I had one stashed in the parts drawer so wasn't concerned.  But after mounting it, it turns out it's too short. Probably off a 24". I spent the rest of the afternoon with no luck, trying to find another stand that would work. Well, this may be the only part on this bike that I couldn't scrounge up from stuff laying around the shop. So, for now almost done but still on the work stand.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 6, 2022)

10~18kustoms said:


> So, with the seat salvageable, I pressed on with a few of the minor details like seat post, pedals, & bars. I have plenty of stock seat posts but decided to try a layback. I'm kinda tall, and a layback makes it easier for me to ride, and besides it is a resto custom. Bent and painted one yesterday, and got it installed today.
> 
> View attachment 1565640
> 
> ...




Kickstand solution; add something to it like a golf ball. Just a simple no weld slip on deal 🤔
 Even some slightly larger nuts stacked together with JB weld & a set screw to hold it on the kickstand will give it the extra distance. 

Still undoable but a little uniqueness 😉


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Feb 7, 2022)

Oh yeah, now we're talkin!  That bike is looking mightly fine.  And I'll be honest, if ever there were any concerns about originality, or customization, this bike is really not very far off from stock.  Other than a couple of minor aspects, its close to stock, and very tastefully customized.  Nice work!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 8, 2022)

10~18kustoms said:


> So, with the seat salvageable, I pressed on with a few of the minor details like seat post, pedals, & bars. I have plenty of stock seat posts but decided to try a layback. I'm kinda tall, and a layback makes it easier for me to ride, and besides it is a resto custom. Bent and painted one yesterday, and got it installed today.
> 
> View attachment 1565640
> 
> ...



Go steal a Jenga block from your kids game and that should fill the bill. And hey it's still cheaper than buying an OG Monark stand.. She's a BEAUTY!!! Good job... Keep it up... Razin..


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 11, 2022)

The "Mad Hatter" of Monark strikes again!!! Looks great Marty!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 11, 2022)

Today I was finally able to get it off the work stand and outside for a couple pictures so you can see the color not affected by the shop lights. 
Notes to self: rear rack, which I knew was in worse shape paint wise than the rest of the metal is really obvious. Yes, as others stated before, I am also really questioning the bright white wall tires. I might try a few different combos, like black walls with the black rims, or with chrome rims. Or, maybe cream walls, or just dirtying these up?


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 12, 2022)

10~18kustoms said:


> Today I was finally able to get it off the work stand and outside for a couple pictures so you can see the color not affected by the shop lights.
> Notes to self: rear rack, which I knew was in worse shape paint wise than the rest of the metal is really obvious. Yes, as others stated before, I am also really questioning the bright white wall tires. I might try a few different combos, like black walls with the black rims, or with chrome rims. Or, maybe cream walls, or just dirtying these up?
> 
> View attachment 1568618
> ...



I vote dirty'em. Even if you use somethin' like a slightly dirtied oil rag; I bet it'll change your feels towards the over shiny clean parts 😎


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Feb 12, 2022)

I wonder if you could make an oily solution with pale green sidewalk chalk....to give it a little "color match patina?" I've not tried anything other than a greasy rag to add tone to fresh sidewalls. Just spit-balling...


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 12, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I wonder if you could make an oily solution with pale green sidewalk chalk....to give it a little "color match patina?" I've not tried anything other than a greasy rag to add tone to fresh sidewalls. Just spit-balling...



Maybe a little thinned down paint & the rag method we mentioned 🤔


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Feb 12, 2022)

Or wet sand another non related part with oil solution? That may be getting too complicated....but I was thinking less solvent and permanence, more smear/stick and be able to remove if it turns ugly.


----------



## ditchpig (Feb 12, 2022)

10~18kustoms said:


> Today I was finally able to get it off the work stand and outside for a couple pictures so you can see the color not affected by the shop lights.
> Notes to self: rear rack, which I knew was in worse shape paint wise than the rest of the metal is really obvious. Yes, as others stated before, I am also really questioning the bright white wall tires. I might try a few different combos, like black walls with the black rims, or with chrome rims. Or, maybe cream walls, or just dirtying these up?
> 
> View attachment 1568618
> ...



Looks really good! Thumbs up on that saddle job too...especially when compared to Feb. 4 photo! Are you happier with the way your repro fork actuates now? I see there are still what look like some nylon washers that they're fitted with. Compromise? I have one on a rat and thinking It should have accurate shouldered bolts to move correctly without too much play...... any advice would be a help.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 12, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I wonder if you could make an oily solution with pale green sidewalk chalk....to give it a little "color match patina?" I've not tried anything other than a greasy rag to add tone to fresh sidewalls. Just spit-balling...



I've always hated them, but now I need an old Sun/UV faded to yellow set of white walls.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 12, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> I see there are still what look like some nylon washers that they're fitted with. Compromise? I have one on a rat and thinking It should have accurate shouldered bolts to move correctly without too much play...... any advice would be a help.



Yes, I'm now not sure why I didn't replace both sets of nylon washer nuts with the shouldered bolt type. I just did the larger ones required for the fender braces. I have the other 2 shorter ones from the set, and now that you brought it to my attention, I will probably change them too!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 13, 2022)

I had a little spare time to play around with different wheel/tire combos. For ease and to save time I just swapped the front, but you can get the idea. Also just used what I had laying around, so didn't really get to try the dirty or colored white wall options. Let me know what you think.

1st) As built Black rim/white wall tire:



2nd) Chrome rim/Blackwall tire:



3rd) White rim/Blackwall tire:



4th) Rusty rim/Blackwall 2.50" tire:



5th) Black rim/Blackwall 2.50" tire:


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 13, 2022)

10~18kustoms said:


> I had a little spare time to play around with different wheel/tire combos. For ease and to save time I just swapped the front, but you can get the idea. Also just used what I had laying around, so didn't really get to try the dirty or colored white wall options. Let me know what you think.
> 
> 1st) As built Black rim/white wall tire:
> 
> ...



#1😎


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 13, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> #1😎



I 2nd this❗ 

Shame those white walls aren't 2.5" 'cause with the right dirty technique that would be 1 Bad Ass Monark I'd 🤤 to own personally


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 13, 2022)

@10~18kustoms No Contest man - painted n pinstriped wheels with the white walls. It has jus' the 🤏🏻 bit of chrome & the rest is all painted steed 😎


----------



## Boris (Feb 14, 2022)

Hate to say it, because you did such a fantastic job with the black rims and pinstripes, but my vote goes to #4) rusty rims with 2.50" blackwall tires. A low luster finish with Boiled Linseed Oil is how I would treat the rims.

IMHO If your bike were cherried out, the black rims with pinstripes and blackwalls would make your bike look really tough!
But it's not cherried out. The lighter colored rack and paint loss areas around the trainlight are detractors for me. The rusty rims just seem like they would help balance those areas out, and still keep the bike looking tough. Obviously, I have a bias towards tough looking bikes.

Disclaimer: You know what they say about opinions.


----------



## westwildcats (Feb 14, 2022)

#1 for me.  Great looking project, congrats.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Feb 14, 2022)

5, 3, 2, 1, 4... that's my order of preference. Rusty rims are too much for this bike. The chrome or Galvanized rims make a point towards the side of original, but the black rims that match the frame and tires that fill out those deep/wide fenders make the bike to me. Sweet ride whichever way you go!


----------



## ODDER (Feb 14, 2022)

Number 5 all the way! It gives the bike a mean look. Like it’s saying “yeah, I’m chartreuse! You got a problem with that? I didn’t think so.” 😎


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 14, 2022)

Amen! Judd! Makes the bike "Grawl" at people Marty! 555


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 14, 2022)

No contest. #5 😎  😎 😎


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 14, 2022)

Close competition between #1 and #5. Here is what it looks like with both B&B combo wheels, for side-by-side comparison. 

#5) B&B:





Or, #1) B&W:


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 14, 2022)

Yo, DO IT!






Bad To The Bone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 14, 2022)

@10~18kustoms the black pinned wheels with the 2.5" does look Good. I wouldn't fuss about owning it. If they clear then Ride it 🍻😎


----------



## Boris (Feb 14, 2022)

OK then #5. Man that seat post and seat are great! You've done some very cool stuff with this bike!


----------



## ditchpig (Feb 14, 2022)

Hard with all the combo options but leaning towards the black walls no. 5 ...looks like a real steamroller! Maybe for a compromise could the branding on the tires be raised white? OK forget that....have to add that I think you should do to the rack what you did for the tank.....get it all closer in colour. Are both the fork legs staying black? I know I'm a pain!!
Anyway congrats...looks so cool.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 14, 2022)

10~18kustoms said:


> Close competition between #1 and #5. Here is what it looks like with both B&B combo wheels, for side-by-side comparison.
> 
> #5) B&B:
> View attachment 1570128
> ...



Now you got me thinking #5. 😎 😎😎


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 14, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> .have to add that I think you should do to the rack what you did for the tank.



Yep, I've been thinking that too since I first got it together, probably soon, when temps allow!


----------



## sworley (Feb 24, 2022)

Such a cool build! Chartreuse is unbeatable!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 24, 2022)

My vote..Black wheels/black tires!!


----------



## Skunkrivercycles (Feb 26, 2022)

black tires!!! looks awesome!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 8, 2022)

Well, it's taken a while, but I finally got it out for a few pictures in daylight.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 9, 2022)

Excellent Marty!!


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 9, 2022)

Yummy Custom!! Needs rear NUT'S!🤣🤣


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 9, 2022)

Perfect!! 😍


----------

